# dwarf cray fish with plants?



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

ok im planning a 10 gallon tank for a dwarf cray fish.he will have a cave to hide in and the bottom will be gravel.im pretty sure he will be ok with java fern and java moss but what else?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

dwarf crayfish will not harm plants to my knowledge. Someone please correct me if Im wrong.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

thanks.i am not getting the cray fish for sometime soon so i will have time to learn which plants.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

I like fast-growing aquatic plants like hornwort or Najas (guppy grass) to help maintain water quality.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

have you ever tried horn wort in a dwarf cray fish tank?


----------

